# Official Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2006)

Post entries for *The Silver Screen* contest here.

All entries are due by September 30th.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: The Silver Screen -- Entry Thread*

Yes, first entry for the contest!


Well I hope you like it. ^.^





ps. the website url on it is not real, just in case u guys try to find it, lol


----------



## Growly (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE:  The Silver Screen -- Entry Thread*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> Yes, first entry for the contest!
> 
> 
> Well I hope you like it. ^.^
> ...



Cool! I like the strong silhouette he's got. ^^


----------



## BingFox (Jul 7, 2006)

*RE:   The Silver Screen -- Entry Thread*



			
				Growly said:
			
		

> BingFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. ^.^


----------



## Touch My Badger (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*

Here's my entry. I love those early, black and white romantic films, so I tried to re-create that with my mate and I. 

Oh, This is posted on my Deviant Art page also... if that's a problem, I can remove it. 
Thank you!


----------



## Growly (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*

Ooh, I love that!  I can imagine a story forming already.
Man, I gotta get to work again on my entry! Coloring takes so long...


----------



## BingFox (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*

Heh, finally some compitition, lol, I was afraid I migh win by diffault, which would have been sad that I could only win that way, lol.


----------



## dukeotterland (Aug 13, 2006)

I just might enter this contest, if it's still open...is it?

By the way, it doesn't have to be a real movie, does it?


----------



## Nexus (Aug 13, 2006)

dukeotterland said:
			
		

> I just might enter this contest, if it's still open...is it?



 yes, until 1st september, i hope


----------



## decaf (Aug 14, 2006)

ooh i figured out how to post it!!

XD i cannot wait for this movie any longer. that's why i used it for my pic. it's gonna be SO bad!!! :lol:

its up on my account as well.


----------



## dukeotterland (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay, here's my entry; hope it's eligible, and may the best wo/man win.

Edit: Added company name to my poster.


----------



## Camelot264 (Aug 15, 2006)

hmmm... just finished this and then saw this here contest so i thought, what the heck ill enter

Hope you likes it 8)


----------



## htw (Aug 17, 2006)

It's in the attachments, but here's the FA link too.  Enjoy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/188540/

This was really fun to draw and I hope all 'yall like it.  Look close at the guy, you should be able to see his evil smirk.


----------



## Nexus (Aug 20, 2006)

HEya all... this is my entry for this contest.... based in some system problems which natualy happen with good servers.  And, of course, in the original poster. Hope you enjoy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/191235/


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 20, 2006)

amazing nexus. if that were a movie i'd pay top dollar to go see it.


----------



## Nexus (Aug 20, 2006)

hhaah nahhhh i´d give to you free tickets. ^^


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 20, 2006)

free tickets!!! yay!! *runs around in circles and slams into a wall*

i was working on a movie script style story for you dragoneer but i lost it when my computer crashed this morning. now i don't have enough time to finish it so i'm not gonna. maybe some other time just for kicks. (after i replace this junker i have)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:  Official Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*

I relly like your entry, Nexus



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i was working on a movie script style story for you dragoneer but i lost it when my computer crashed this morning. now i don't have enough time to finish it so i'm not gonna. maybe some other time just for kicks. (after i replace this junker i have)



boy thats sucks to hear D-WOLF. it seems like whenever i'm doing something important on the computer it crashes on me, too. so you're not the only one with a crap computer. :wink:


----------



## Whiptail (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:  Official Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*



			
				htw said:
			
		

> It's in the attachments, but here's the FA link too.  Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/188540/
> 
> This was really fun to draw and I hope all 'yall like it.  Look close at the guy, you should be able to see his evil smirk.



Its very good work, and a nice style which deviates from the usual cartoon art style but how is it furry?


----------



## decaf (Aug 20, 2006)

Nexus said:
			
		

> HEya all... this is my entry for this contest.... based in some system problems which natualy happen with good servers.  And, of course, in the original poster. Hope you enjoy.



really awesome!!!


----------



## decaf (Aug 20, 2006)

Whiptail said:
			
		

> Its very good work, and a nice style which deviates from the usual cartoon art style but how is it furry?



the rules didnt say it had to be furry.


----------



## decaf (Aug 21, 2006)

another one 8)

-The rosary is yellow because in the catholic church, yellow symbolizes the presence of "god"
-His shirt is purple because in the catholic church, it symbolizes pain and suffering.


----------



## Growly (Aug 21, 2006)

Nexus, I love the dramatic lighting!


----------



## Nexus (Aug 22, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Nexus, I love the dramatic lighting!



THank you Growly


----------



## K47 (Aug 22, 2006)

*K47's Poster Entry =)*

I chose Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark as inspiration for this one. It encapsulates my work-in-progress graphic story called "WanderLust". 

Info on who's involved:

The lead character is Wander (you'd have to read the story to find out how she got her name) Samantha is Arthur's daughter (two good people who Wander meets on her travels). Finally Law and Justice are two members of a rogue gang called "The Founding Fathers". These are the characters focused on in the first Chapter. Oh, and the story takes place in the southwest 

I spent like 3 days on this, so I hope it's enjoyed lol.

(Link to poster on my FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/193656/)


----------



## Saphire (Aug 23, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Post entries for *The Silver Screen* contest here.
> 
> All entries are due by September 30th.


There are only 30 days in September. I would know; its my birthday ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 23, 2006)

Saphire said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* I see nothing wrong with that date.

*whistles*


----------



## zannah (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd been wanting to do this anyway, so the contest provided me a handy excuse. ^_^  TrekWars: The Furry Conflict is a multi-member collaborative story project I've been a part of for 8+ years now. We just finished Episode I. So this poster doubles as a commorative item for the event, and a contest entry.  20 or so hours of work, start to finish.  Slight edit:  Made a few changes and updates.  The ships match the overall feel better now.

Posted to FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/196284/


----------



## Daiger (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's my entry. And here I thought the deadline was August 30. XD Oh well, I'm hoping to get something out of this, if not the personal satisfaction of doing a full CG picture.

Link to entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/197482/


----------



## scavenge (Aug 26, 2006)

Entry for the contest.
Hope it's alright. 

~Scavenge


----------



## nightphaser (Aug 27, 2006)

>> Here's mine. Spent waaaaaaaay too much time on it. ^_^;;

Stuff about Karmapolitan at the _submisi_ (and proof of purchase?) : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/199109/

[align=center]

[/align]

>> Buy original DVDs!

(Says the pilfering asian... heheh)


----------



## mutley (Aug 29, 2006)

Not competing here either, just racking up goofball points.

Click da link.


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well...Here's my post for the contest.  I enjoyed making it. ^_^

Art and Characters © Tiberius MMVI


----------



## Maitryx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a slight n00b to the site, regardless, I was intrigued by the topic of this contest, and couldn't resist entering.


----------



## Lunarwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok here is my entry... It's a spoof of 'Misery' done to my friend Mulefoot who is the creator of the furry comic 'Slop'... in this pic Mulefoot meets his biggest fan... much to his regret...


----------



## Taoryu (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: K47's Poster Entry =)*



			
				K177Y_K47 said:
			
		

> I chose Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark as inspiration for this one. It encapsulates my work-in-progress graphic story called "WanderLust".
> 
> Info on who's involved:
> 
> ...


I would so watch that movie I like the way this poster is presented

Dragoneer: does the entry have to be color, I want to enter but I can color anything yet


----------



## Maitryx (Sep 1, 2006)

A second entry to the competition. o.o  I saw it said there was no set limit, so I just might enter until I get bored. x-x;  XD  Kidding.  I hope ya'll like it.


----------



## nek0gami (Sep 2, 2006)

First time Furry Convention goer, Gami Cross, had it hard enough as is with all the confusion and stress of the con wasn't bad enough, he will have to figure out how to survive the thousands of Fur-Fan zombies that have returned from their Hotel Rooms to feast on the flesh of the Artists!  It's up to Gami and his friends that he makes at the AnthroCon to use whatever they can to get outta dodge, and maybe just maybe, do it alive!

Starring Gami Cross, T.M. Glenn, Holly Oak, and a cast of thousands!

*NOTE: Gami and Glenn's weapons are based on the keynote props they find at the convention to use as weapons, The BusterSword, and the Scissors from ClockTower.  In the movie's storyline, they buy them at the con, then eventually use them as real weapons, ala~  DeadRising's mall and weapons.
* The little chomper Holly's holding is George the Hellbeast Chomp, her mini-bodyguard

(EDIT: heh I haven't drawn my goggles in so long I forgot to add them!)


----------



## SilvaNoir (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok, here's my entry.  It's based off the first story ([size=small]_chronologically_[/size]) in my comic book universe.  It's a fantasy/horror, basically a twisted fairytale.  I didn't base the poster off of any one movie, but looked at multiple fantasy covers ( _[size=small]most of them had the floating-heads of characters[/size]_).

Believe it or not, its the village in the left hand corner that was the biggest pain in the tail and took the longest to do!

I hope I get a placing in the contest, because I really worked hard on the image.


http://www.furaffinity.net/full/208897/


----------



## Maitryx (Sep 5, 2006)

My last entry, I swear. x_x;  My third and final one.  They say the third time's a charm anyway. 

I know it's kinda cheap to use the background of an actual movie poster and just infuse my characters in the image, but for the life of me, I cannot draw a ship. x_-  I hope you like it anyway.

(Maitryx hates hair extensions)


----------



## SashaDarkCloud (Sep 9, 2006)

Silva Noir, you shouldn't worry.  Yours is good enough to get at the very least a place.  I think you could win with your entry.  I am working on an entry myself, but with the looks of the competition odds are I am not going to place.  Though I am still going to try, at least I can say that I gave it my best efforts.


----------



## SilvaNoir (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE:  Official Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*



			
				SashaDarkCloud said:
			
		

> Silva Noir, you shouldn't worry.  Yours is good enough to get at the very least a place.  I think you could win with your entry.



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## o-kemono (Sep 10, 2006)

This is my submission for the Silver Screen contest that is being held on FA. I decided to bring Shiroi Kegawa back. I wanted to do an Asian movie theme, more along the lines of drama since a lot of Asian drama movies always seem to fascinate me. I might do another one, since many Asian movie posters have two to four variations of posters on the same movie.

"The story is about a young college student, Shiroi Kegawa. She was born without the ability to speak, so she uses other ways to express her emotions and story telling through ribbon dancing while she is nude. Sugoi, Shiroi's protective twin, makes sure that nothing ever happens to her, and has her doubt's about Shiroi's unique talent. But when a foreign exchange student Kutya witnesses one of her performances, an unbreakable love comes between them and Shiroi's college life and her ability to tell stories through ribbon dancing changes for both better and for worse."

Done with Sharpie and PS7.

I had fun doing the credits ^_^

- Ookami Kemono

Link to the image on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/214823/

[attachment=401]


----------



## blotch (Sep 14, 2006)

My entry for the Silver Screen Contest! :]
A movie poster depicting (with permission!) Siege's character, the thrill seeking young Chitwood.

Also in my FA Gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/219480/
Cheers,
-Blotch


----------



## Luka (Sep 14, 2006)

* entry*

Anyone else bothered by the fact that there were neither dragons OR tigers in this movie? *giggles* Nonetheless, kewl premise for a contest entry.


----------



## SilvaNoir (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE:  entry*



			
				Luka said:
			
		

> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there were neither dragons OR tigers in this movie? *giggles* Nonetheless, kewl premise for a contest entry.



There were dragons... but they were hidden.  

*_hits a drum symbol_*


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE:   entry*



			
				SilvaNoir said:
			
		

> There were dragons... but they were hidden.
> 
> *_hits a drum symbol_*


*short burst of laughter* 

Probably we just couldn't see the tiger that was there, too  - ducked out of sight. 

~Sylv


----------



## soundhound (Sep 15, 2006)

*RE:  Official Contest: "The Silver Screen" Entry Thread*



			
				blotch said:
			
		

> My entry for the Silver Screen Contest! :]
> A movie poster depicting (with permission!) Siege's character, the thrill seeking young Chitwood.
> 
> Also in my FA Gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/219480/
> ...


Oh wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## miyabisan (Sep 21, 2006)

Much forum wrangling later..

Two teaser posters I've knocked up whilst thinking about the theme/characters/etc of my main entry. This is consuming my life, please cancel the competition 

"Smooth Move" can be found http://www.furaffinity.net/view/227260/

It's going to take me another few days before my main entry is finished due to the fact my character art abilities are severely lacking!

These were a couple of ideas I had bouncing around the ol' head, and couldn't resist. I should note that I was incredibly annoyed to find www.snowcrashmovie.com registered but not resolving - I had plans to grab it for myself and make a flash site/trailer to complete the fake movie effect. Ah, phooey.

Those of you not famliar with Snow Crash, you may enlighten yourself at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_crash

[attachment=428]


----------



## miyabisan (Sep 21, 2006)

Strange.

Anyway, here's the other one.

"Metawear" can be found http://www.furaffinity.net/view/227261/

[attachment=430]


----------



## Growly (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is my entry!  I also have another more complicated one in the works (of another movie)... I must must must find time to finish it. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/228864/


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 22, 2006)

With only 8 days left, I'm still wondering if I could/should do this...


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 22, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> With only 8 days left, I'm still wondering if I could/should do this...



You won't know unless You try, right? ^_~ 
Pers'nally, I think it's a great experience to work out a movie poster layout for Yourself - something fresh & different =) ( although I probably will end up posting a parody, anyways. )

~Sylv


----------



## shinjiwolf (Sep 23, 2006)

miyabisan said:
			
		

> Strange.
> 
> Anyway, here's the other one.
> 
> "Metawear" can be found http://www.furaffinity.net/view/227261/



Chock full of massive awesome!


----------



## devilkitten (Sep 24, 2006)

http://I decided to go with the asian horror movie motif for my movie poster theme.  This is my first time using CG, but I couldn't figure out how to do a good creepy glow using any of my other art supplies, at least none that didn't look like crap.  
this was a learning experiaence. :roll:
here is the link to the pic in my gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/203709/


----------



## Wolfanic (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok here is my entry for this contest, couldn't find time to touch up on it so it will have to do as is. This is a poster of for a story that i have been working on for quite a while and thought this might be a good way to get it out there since i havn't wrote much on it, but i have the lagits of the story line plot out. This was all drawn in flash, if your wondering. The Title i might not keep, depends, but will work for now.


----------



## Nexus (Sep 25, 2006)

welll i dunno, i dont get attach my entry. You can see in my fa page 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/232401/

I love parodies and did this.


----------



## BingFox (Sep 25, 2006)

Made a new entry. ^.^


----------



## Cicero (Sep 27, 2006)

La Masquerade - For the white-hearted.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/234704/

[attachment=446]


----------



## Azures (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine! All mine Ahhhhh! Ahhhh! Ahhhhh!
Sorry I just have to do it after 3-4 days on a row non stop working on this ! So this is based let me see in the best Western Spagetti ever from Sergio Leone "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" I just love this movie. Clint Eastwood is "The man with no name" plus Eli Wallach A.K.A. "Tuco" in this movie and also the bandid from the "Magnific Seven" and last but not so less magnific Lee Van Cleef from "For a Few Dollars More".


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/234826/


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Sep 28, 2006)

My entry!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/235298/

Considering how excited dragoneer seemed about "the explosions!" I'm amazed I'm the first to have one! Took a good while to figure out, too...

I haven't done a contest entry before, but the moment I read about this one, this image came into my mind, and wouldn't go away. Xenos is a comic I'm working on making, and this seemed perfect. Anyway, it shows the four "most main" characters, and a few story-line tidbits in the background. Much more detail about the characters in my gallery entry!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 29, 2006)

Last-Minute-entry... kind of ^_^' 

Sooo, I kind of thought... what would be possibly better than a parody of a parody? No, really, I'm surprised I'm the only one up til now who thought about this obvious one. I spent quite a while on this one, and I guess it turned out okay ( given that I'm not very experienced at digital coloring... )

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/237031/

Characters displayed, from top left to bottom right: Kane Deveral, Harlequinne Silverblue, Victor Rivian, Minka Glover , Lemuel Antarthe, and Lilith Gray. All of them play an important role in my own little RP "Meriad - One Step from Total Chaos". "I see my dead daughter" is a little reference to that play, as well as a parody of the original =) 

for reference, here's the original poster: http://www.1art1.de/images/imagel/s/s3193.jpg

phew... I can rest a bit now ^-^ 

~Sylv


----------



## Growly (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is my second and last entry.  Spent a long time working on this, even if I don't win anything, I'm glad I made it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237146/


----------



## soundhound (Sep 30, 2006)

DONE.
wow this was a lot of work
its also here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237533/


----------



## kawayama (Sep 30, 2006)

and here's my entry...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237715/


----------



## Suule (Sep 30, 2006)

My last minute entry:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237998/

I hope there are Sci-Fi fans in the jury

I can't attach the image to the post cause it's too large (over 500 kB)


----------



## miyabisan (Sep 30, 2006)

The followup (and final) entry for the 'Snow Crash' theme. There's another couple of ideas I've had for other posters which I will try and knock out before 5am this morning. Which now doesn't seem very likely as I've misspent my evening drinking heavily. Anyway...

I've lost count of the number of hours spent on this, but it's taken the best part of three weeks on and off. Most of that was just coming up with adequate character concepts. It's also gone through about 30 revisions. Man, I suck at character art. Help meee.

Character descriptions and FurAffinity submission: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/238191/

Full resolution version at http://pics.oliverclements.com/snowcrash_poster.jpg , so you can see all the shortcuts I took :3

Incidentally, if you haven't read Snow Crash, you should.

Cheers,

Miyabisan

[attachment=452]


----------



## Azures (Sep 30, 2006)

Last Me again! This is based in Labyrinth English movie poster (I think 1986 ) but is a bit unfinished sorry no time left.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/238386/
I posted In the FurAffinity.net server time in 11:46 PM of the day 30.10.2006 I didn't know this have a diferent time!


----------

